# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Απόψεις και σχόλια για την λειτουργία του hostmaster

## dti

Θα πρότεινα να φιλοξενηθεί αλλού η σελίδα απόδοσης διευθύνσεων, καθώς αρκετοί από μας, έχουν αλλεργία με το awmn.*org*  :: 

Και κάτι ακόμη που μόλις είδα:




> Οι αιτήσεις προς τον hostmaster στέλνονται με email στη διεύθυνση: *hostmaster (at) awmn.gr*. Προσοχή, emails προς τη διεύθυνση *hostmaster (at) awmn.net δεν παραλαμβάνονται από ολόκληρη την ομάδα*, και πιθανόν να προκαλέσουν καθυστερημένη επεξεργασία της αίτησής σας, ακόμα και πλήρη απώλειά της. Χρησιμοποιήστε τη σωστή διεύθυνση!


Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά;

----------


## papashark

Και κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε αλλεργεία με το .net, αλλά δεν κάνουμε κι' έτσι...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Για μισό λεπτό..., μισό λεπτό.

Τον υποψήφιο BackBone-άρχη, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν θα χρειαστεί να 
στείλει e-mail με το αίτημα του για απόδοση C-Class από τον Hostmaster 
προς το .gr .cz .tk .za .we* .org .net .com .biz ή ότι άλλο.

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να γνωρίζει - και αυτό εμπλέκει και εμάς, όλους μας - να του έχουμε κάνει γνωστό από πού θα μπορέσει να πάρει το
πολυπόθητο C-class του.

Πρέπει να υπάρχει μια ενιαία στρατηγική. Αν οι αιτήσεις δεν καταλήγουν σε ένα άτομο (τον hostmaster) αλλά δύο, τρία δεν ξέρω πόσοι είναι τέλος πάντων στον αριθμό οι hostmasters, θα πρέπει η όλη διαδικασία να είναι *εντελώς* transparent για τον αιτούντα.

Καλό είναι οι hostmasters και οι όποιοι πολιτικάντηδες να αφήσουν την πολιτική και να συνεργαστούν, σκεφτόμενοι μόνο το δίκτυο και την ευημερία του.

* .we = .what ever

----------


## dti

> Και κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε αλλεργεία με το .net, αλλά δεν κάνουμε κι' έτσι...


Για να μη ξεχνάμε την ιστορία μας:
To awmn.net προέκυψε από το awmn.gr που είχε προκύψει από το athenswireless.net 

Αυτή τη στιγμή "φιλοξενείσαι" στο .net που ανήκει στο Σύλλογο σύμφωνα με την απόφαση της τελευταίας Γ.Σ., όσο κι αν *ΔΕΝ* σου αρέσει αυτό.
Επομένως πρέπει να σέβεσαι τη φιλοξενία και να μην προκαλείς.
Το όργιο (.org) που σου ανήκει κάν΄το οτι θέλεις, να ξέρεις όμως οτι *για μία ακόμη φορά εκτίθεσαι με την καθαρά διασπαστική κίνησή σου*.

Προτείνω λοιπόν οι αιτήσεις για απόδοση διευθύνσεων να σταματήσουν υποβάλλονται προς τη διεύθυνση hostmaster <at> awmn.gr και *να υποβάλλονται ΜΟΝΟ προς τη διεύθυνση hostmaster <at> awmn.net*
Στην ομάδα του hostmaster να ανήκουν εκλεγμένα άτομα από το forum (όχι μόνο από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου) με συγκεκριμένα καθήκοντα για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## mindfox

Άρα Δαμιανέ, 

σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου (που δε με βρίσκεις διάφωνο στην ουσία του, μόνο στο διαδικαστικό του) προτείνεις να σταματήσει να λειτουργεί ο μέχρι πρότεινος hostmaster να αποδείδει διευθύνσεις, μέχρι το ΔΣ να ετοιμάσει τις διαδικασίες που χρειάζονται και μέχρι ο υπεύθυνος που έχει ορισθεί για τη νέα ομάδα hostmaster να προετοιμάσει την ομάδα του (και φυσικά τις δικές του εσωτερικές διαδικασίες για τη σωστή λειτουργία της ομάδας).

Έχεις μιλήσει με τους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους να σου δώσουν ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα των εργασιών αυτών και πότε θα είναι έτοιμοι να ξεκινήσουν δράση;
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν πειράζει μέχρι να προετοιμαστούν τα παιδιά για τα νέα τους καθήκοντα, να εξυπηρετούνται από τον παλιό hostmaster (ο ρόλος του οποίου, θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε, δεν είναι ισχύος και εξουσίας, αλλά περισσότερο εθελοντικής εργασίας.
Μήπως αναγκάζουμε το ΔΣ να ανοίγει πολλά μέτωπα ταυτόχρονα και προσπαθούμε να το κάψουμε; Το σκέφτηκες αυτό;

Συνοψίζοντας λοιπόν (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος), προτείνεις να σταματήσει άμεσα η απόδοση διευθύνσεων από τον παλιό hostmaster και να ξεκινήσει ο νέος hostmaster αυτή την εργασία.
Αν ο νέος hostmaster είναι έτοιμος (και το ΔΣ είναι επίσης έτοιμο για την ομαλή λειτουργία της νέας ομάδας) είμαι 100% σύμφωνος μαζί σου.
Αν όμως δεν είναι έτοιμοι και το αίτημά σου στηρίζεται σε καθαρά θέματα διαδικασίας, χωρίς να λαμβάνεις υπόψην σου και το πρακτικό, τότε θα πρέπει να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.

Αυτά (c) mindfox  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τον υποψήφιο BackBone-άρχη, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν θα χρειαστεί να 
> στείλει e-mail με το αίτημα του για απόδοση C-Class από τον Hostmaster 
> προς το .gr .cz .tk .za .we* .org .net .com .biz ή ότι άλλο.
> 
> Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να γνωρίζει - και αυτό εμπλέκει και εμάς, όλους μας - να του έχουμε κάνει γνωστό από πού θα μπορέσει να πάρει το
> πολυπόθητο C-class του.



Και αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει σήμερα. Είτε το στήλει στο .gr, είτε το στήλει στο .οrg, η αίτηση του θα φτάσει και θα απαντηθεί. Για το .net δεν ξέρω ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα για να είμαι ειλικρινής, θα ρωτήσω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του hostmaster και θα υπάρξει απάντηση.


Δαμιανέ, δεν βαριέσε να κάνεις φασαρία κάθε φορά ?

Την διάσπαση του awmn, την κάνουν αυτοί που βάζουν firewalls, traffic limits, καταγγέλουν άτομα εκτός συλλόγου, πετάνε έξω τους ΒΒ από τις συζητήσεις που τους αφορούν, καταργούν τις συζητήσεις των ΒΒ, κλπ

Το έχω πει και παλαιότερα, αυτοί που θα κάνουν την διάσπαση θα είναι οι συλλογικοί, που μας ξεχωρίζουν σε συλλογικούς και μη. Άλλωστε και το .org κάπως έτσι δημιουργήθικε. Απειλήθηκε το wiki να μήνει εκτός φιλοξενείας στο domain του .net, οπότε φτιάχτεικε απλά καινούργιο domain.

Δράση-Αντίδραση.....

----------


## dti

> Προτείνω λοιπόν οι αιτήσεις για απόδοση διευθύνσεων να σταματήσουν υποβάλλονται προς τη διεύθυνση hostmaster <at> awmn.gr και *να υποβάλλονται ΜΟΝΟ προς τη διεύθυνση hostmaster <at> awmn.net*


Αυτά*.-*

----------


## papashark

Θα παρακαλέσω του mods να απομακρύνουν τα άσχετα σε νέο τόπικ, μετά την απάντηση μου στην ερώτηση του dimkasta.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

Κι εγώ θα παρακαλούσα να παραμείνει η προτροπή μου *οι αιτήσεις να αποστέλλονται ΜΟΝΟ στη διεύθυνση 
hostmaster <at> awmn.net*

----------


## xaotikos

> Στην ομάδα του hostmaster να ανήκουν εκλεγμένα άτομα από το forum (όχι μόνο από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου) με συγκεκριμένα καθήκοντα για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.


Τι σχέση έχει το forum? Πως μπορεί να ψηφίσει? Στον Σύλλογο παρακαλώ ψηφοφορία για το *αξίωμα* του hostmaster (αξίωμα...τι είπα πάλι  ::   ::   ::  ...βέβεια γίνεσαι master στο χώσιμο  :: )

----------


## nvak

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν πειράζει μέχρι να προετοιμαστούν τα παιδιά για τα νέα τους καθήκοντα, να εξυπηρετούνται από τον παλιό hostmaster (ο ρόλος του οποίου, θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε, δεν είναι ισχύος και εξουσίας, αλλά περισσότερο *εθελοντικής εργασίας*.
> Μήπως αναγκάζουμε το ΔΣ να ανοίγει πολλά μέτωπα ταυτόχρονα και προσπαθούμε να το κάψουμε; Το σκέφτηκες αυτό;


Πολύ σωστά !! Για εθελοντές ψάχνουμε. Ο hostmaster ήταν και είναι αθόρυβος και εξυπηρετικός. Ας παραμείνει έτσι.  ::

----------


## koki

Εδώ οι διοικητικές θέσεις (==παίρνω αποφάσεις) στο ΑΜΔΑ και χάνουν το χαρακτήρα τους, πόσο μάλλον οι τεχνικές (==υλοποιώ, συντηρώ κάποια υπηρεσία) δεν είναι διόλου θέσεις εξουσίας, και οποιαδήποτε υπόνοια σχετικά, πιστεύω πως είναι κάπως συμπλεγματική. τι εξουσία έχει ο hostmaster? θα σου κρατήσει το domain name για να σε εκδικηθεί?

εκτός εάν η γνώση είναι εξουσία, κλπ, οπότε πηγαίνουμε σε μία συζήτηση πολύ πιο θεωρητική, και σε πιο αφαιρετικό επίπεδο και σιγά σιγά off topic :>

Η μόνη σημασία που έχει το ποιος είναι hostmaster είναι το πόσο γρήγορα, συνεπώς, επιτυχώς και αξιόπιστα γίνονται οι σχετικές δουλειές.

----------


## dti

> Εδώ οι διοικητικές θέσεις (==παίρνω αποφάσεις) στο ΑΜΔΑ και χάνουν το χαρακτήρα τους, πόσο μάλλον οι τεχνικές (==υλοποιώ, συντηρώ κάποια υπηρεσία) δεν είναι διόλου θέσεις εξουσίας,...


Γι αυτό και είπα να αναδεικνύονται αυτά τα άτομα μέσα από το forum κι όχι από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου αποκλειστικά.
Το τί έχει κάνει ή δεν έχει κάνει ο νυν hostmaster είναι επίσης γνωστό.
Πολύ καλή εθελοντική δουλειά από τη μία, αλλά και ...κλειστές πόρτες σε ότι αφορά τη βάση δεδομένων ή αν έχουν λόγο πλέον αυτοί που δημιούργησαν τη βάση και κυρίως, έκαναν τη δουλειά για να υπάρξει αρχικά η κατανομή των διευθύνσεων ανάλογα τον πληθυσμό κάθε γεωγραφικής περιοχής. 
Από το quote που έκανα πιο πάνω διαφαίνεται οτι υπάρχουν μέλη της ομάδας hostmaster που είναι λιγότερο ίσα από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη και για να μην υπάρχει αδιαφάνεια από τη μία και αβεβαιότητα από την άλλη, έθεσα ήδη το θέμα του hostmaster και πώς πρέπει να λειτουργεί κι αυτή η υπηρεσία, προς συζήτηση, μεταξύ των άλλων, στην επερχόμενη έκτακτη Γ.Σ. ώστε να πάρει θέση επίσημα και ο Σύλλογος.

----------


## xaotikos

Αν υπήρχε διαχωρισμός ενεργών μελών από τους "περαστικούς" του forum μια τέτοια ψηφοφορία/συζήτηση μπορεί κάλλιστα να γινότανε και στο forum. Πλέον δεν υπάρχει τίποτα τέτοιο οπότε πάει στον Σύλλογο (πχ Γ.Σ) ή άντε στο backbone που είναι σύλλογος με extra μέλη δώρο. To υπόλοιπο forum δεν έχει σχέση.

Τώρα για αν θα πρέπει να γίνει συζήτηση για βάσεις κλπ, συμφωνώ. Για το τρόπο που θα γίνει και με τις προοπτικές που ξεκινάει διαφωνώ (να πάρουμε τα κεφάλια σε αυτούς που δεν γουστάρουμε με προσχήματα)

----------


## dti

'Ωπα - ώπα (που λέει κι ο ysam).
Πού ανέφερα να πάρουμε τα κεφάλια των υφιστάμενων hostmasters;
Από την άλλη δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει διαδικασία εκλογής τους, διαφάνεια στις κινήσεις τους, καθορισμένη διάρκεια θητείας, δυνατότητα εισόδου νέων μελών στην ομάδα, κλπ. ;

----------


## sbolis

> ...διαφάνεια στις κινήσεις τους...


Αναφέρεσαι στην αυθαίρετη απόδοση IPs στους εαυτούς τους όταν θέλουν να 
παρακάμψουν τα τούνελια; Μέσα στο φόρτο εργασίας αναγκαστικά θα 
συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τέτοιες εργασίες..

----------


## dti

> Αν υπήρχε διαχωρισμός ενεργών μελών από τους "περαστικούς" του forum μια τέτοια ψηφοφορία/συζήτηση μπορεί κάλλιστα να γινότανε και στο forum.


Define "ενεργά" μέλη από τα "περαστικά" μέλη του forum γιατί τώρα τελευταία με την περίπτωση papashark - Bernard έχω αρχίσει και μπερδεύομαι...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Είχες δεν είχες πάλι φέρνεις τον papashark ανάμεσά μας.  ::   ::  

παροιμία: Στους 2 ο τρίτος δεν χωρεί (και τι τρίτος  ::  )

----------


## dti

Ούτε τέταρτος βέβαια...
Να μην καταλήξει και σε *όργιο* δηλαδή...  ::

----------


## papashark

Όταν θα αντιδράσω στις προκλήσεις και στις μπιχτές του Δαμιανού θα είμαι κακός ?

----------


## koki

> Όταν θα αντιδράσω στις προκλήσεις και στις μπιχτές του Δαμιανού θα είμαι κακός ?


Όχι, θα είσαι απλά ο εαυτός σου  ::

----------


## argi

@dti, papashark...

Νομίζω πως και οι δύο μπορείτε να δείξετε αυτοσυγκράτηση μέχρι την επόμενη ΓΣ τουλάχιστον για αυτό το θέμα... Μπορούμε να μην κοιτάμε το παρελθόν μόνο για τα λάθη αλλα και για τα ΄"διδάγματα" που πήραμε απο αυτά... (sorry για το ηθικοπλαστικό αλλά είναι κουραστικό... ας δώσει κάποιος τόπο στα νευρα του και τα παιδικά τραυματα)

@rg!

----------


## papashark

@argi

Από ότι βλέπες εγώ κρατιέμαι, όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο, αλλά ξέρω ότι πάλι στο ίδιο σακί θα με βάλετε, είτε φταίω είτε όχι....

Οπότε αλλού να τις κάνεις τις παρακλήσεις σου.


Επαναλαμβάνω την παράκληση μου στους mods να καθαριστεί το topic.

----------


## dti

Μια που είμαι εγώ αυτός που ξεκίνησα το συγκεκριμένο topic, αν οι moderators θεωρήσουν οτι υπάρχουν off-topic μηνύματα, θα παρακαλέσω να παραμείνει σε κάθε περίπτωση το μήνυμα στο οποίο πρότεινα πού πρέπει να στέλνονται οι αιτήσεις για την απόδοση διευθύνσεων.

----------


## mindfox

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...διαφάνεια στις κινήσεις τους...
> 
> 
> Αναφέρεσαι στην αυθαίρετη απόδοση IPs στους εαυτούς τους όταν θέλουν να 
> παρακάμψουν τα τούνελια; Μέσα στο φόρτο εργασίας αναγκαστικά θα 
> συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τέτοιες εργασίες..


Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για αυτό που λες;
Γιατί αν ισχύει, είναι λάθος από μεριάς τους να το κάνουν.
Επίσης, ψάχνω να βρω προηγούμενη δημοσίευσή σου σχετικά με το θέμα και δε βρίσκω κάτι.
Το ξέρεις καιρό αλλά δεν έδωσες την απαραίτητη προσοχή και κατάλαβες τώρα (για δικούς σου λόγους) ότι είναι άξιο σχολιασμού;
Το έμαθες μόλις τώρα και αξιοποίησες το υπάρχον topic για να μην ανοίγεις πολλά νέα threads και βαρύνουμε την mysql βάση του forum;
Έχεις λόγους να διαδίδεις φήμες που δεν ισχύουν;
Έχεις λόγους να διαδίδεις φήμες που ξέρεις ότι ισχύουν αλλά δεν μπορείς να τις αποδείξεις και προσπαθείς να μας ευαισθητοποιήσεις;

Τι από τα παραπάνω ισχύουν, με έχεις μπερδέψει.
Αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να βάλω μια τάξη στις παραπάνω σκέψεις, ειλικρινά θα με βοηθούσες να καταλάβω πολλά.

Αυτά (c)mindfox

----------


## nvak

> Όταν θα αντιδράσω στις προκλήσεις και στις μπιχτές του Δαμιανού θα είμαι κακός ?


Θα παρακαλούσα τον Δαμιανό να αποφεύγει με τον τρόπο του να προκαλεί. 
Δυστυχώς διακρίνω και εγώ μια τέτοια τάση  :: 

Έχουμε ανοίξει πολλά θέματα μαζί, τα περισσότερα ουσίας. 
Ας συμβάλλουμε ο καθένας μας στο να κρατήσουμε ένα επίπεδο.
Μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε  ::

----------


## papashark

Μόνο που στην ουσία αυτού του θέματος, ξεχνάμε όλοι ότι κάποτε όταν ο hostmaster είχε 20 άτομα και βάλε μέσα, μόνο ο Paravoid απάνταγε αιτήσεις.

Και όταν έφτασε να γεμίζει καθημερινά με spam η παλιά δνση του hostmaster, και βγήκε η ανακοίνωση για καινούργιο email, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν απάντησε για να βοηθήσει τον paravoid και τον achille.

Έτσι μετά από πάνω από 1 χρόνο που απαντάει μόνος του ο paravoid γιατί οι άλλοι τα παράτησαν, έρχετε η επιβράβευση, να γίνουν εκλογές, να εκλέξει ο σύλλογος, να ελένξει ο σύλλογος, να φύγουν αυτοί που δεν γουστάρουμε, να έρθουν αυτοί που γουστάρουμε, δεν έχει σημασία ποιός δουλεύει, αρκεί να μην είναι με τους άλλους, γιατί είναι οι ωχθροί αυτοί......

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Έτσι μετά από πάνω από 1 χρόνο που απαντάει μόνος του ο paravoid γιατί οι άλλοι τα παράτησαν, έρχετε η επιβράβευση, να γίνουν εκλογές, να εκλέξει ο σύλλογος, να ελένξει ο σύλλογος, να φύγουν αυτοί που δεν γουστάρουμε, να έρθουν αυτοί που γουστάρουμε, δεν έχει σημασία ποιός δουλεύει, αρκεί να μην είναι με τους άλλους, γιατί είναι οι ωχθροί αυτοί......


Κάποιος μου είπε πως επανήλθε ο harisk στο team του hostmaster. Ξέρεις κάτι Πάνο; Αν ναι τότε θα θεωρήσω τα μυνήματά σου σαν απλά άσφαιρα πυροτεχνήματα.

----------


## papashark

Επανήλθε, και όσο τον είδες εσύ τον είδα και εγώ φοβάμαι (εκτός εάν τρέχει κάτι που δεν ξέρω, καθότι είμαι λιγότερο από 1 μήνα στο hostmaster για να βοηθήσω.).

----------


## sbolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sbolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Ας τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα για να σε ξανά-βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις
( http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160869#160869 )




> Γιατί αν ισχύει, είναι λάθος από μεριάς τους να το κάνουν.


Να δούμε πρώτα γιατί όντως ισχύει:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160143#160143




> Τέλος, ανακοινώνω ένα άλλο subnet από το cslab, όχι το 10.26.123 που μου ανήκει


Επίσης, ένα βράδυ (όχι όποιο κι όποιο, το πρώτο βράδυ της εφαρμογής
firewall από τον κόμβο του Νίκου - Mauve στο C class του cslab) 
ξεφύτρωσε ένα καινούργιο C class (αν με βοηθάει η μνήμη μου ήταν
10.26.129.0). 
Καινούργιος κόμβος στη γειτονιά μου, λέω, χωρίς να πάω να βοηθήσω στο
στήσιμο; Περίεργο.. κάτι άλλο θα συμβαίνει. Δεν έχω πρόχειρη την 
αναφορά τώρα - μη με βάζετε βραδιάτικα να ψάχνω - αλλά πρέπει να το 
παρατήρησε και άλλος γιατί αναφέρθηκε σε "ανορθόδοξο routing"

Νομίζω καλύφθηκε αυτό. Άρα ισχύουν τα περί της αυθαίρετης απόδοσης
IP διευθύνσεων που σχετίζονται με τα της διαφάνειας. Άρα λάθος τους.
Πάμε παρακάτω;




> Επίσης, ψάχνω να βρω προηγούμενη δημοσίευσή σου σχετικά με το θέμα και δε βρίσκω κάτι.
> Το ξέρεις καιρό αλλά δεν έδωσες την απαραίτητη προσοχή και κατάλαβες τώρα (για δικούς σου λόγους) ότι είναι άξιο σχολιασμού;
> Το έμαθες μόλις τώρα και αξιοποίησες το υπάρχον topic για να μην ανοίγεις πολλά νέα threads και βαρύνουμε την mysql βάση του forum;


Όπως φαίνεται και πάνω-πάνω ακόμα και σε αυτό το post υπάρχει η φράση



> ...διαφάνεια στις κινήσεις...


οπότε και διερωτήθηκα -για την ακρίβεια ρώτησα το Δαμιανό - αν 
αναφερόταν στο παραπάνω γεγονός που ανακοινώθηκε δημόσια
τόσο στο παρόν forum όσο και στους πίνακες του BGP. Δε μου απάντησε
βέβαια ίσως γιατί προσπαθεί να κρατήσει ήρεμο κλίμα εν όψει της Γ.Σ. σας.

Για εμένα τώρα: δεν είχε τεθεί ποτέ θέμα διαφάνειας ή σωστής χρήσης 
τελοσπάντων των δικαιωμάτων του hostmaster (που εξάλλου όπως είναι 
και η κοινή πεποίθηση κάνει μια χαμαλοδουλειά και τον ευχαριστούμε για
τις υπηρεσίες του) οπότε δε θεώρησα σκόπιμο να ξεκινήσω ένα νέο thread
και να επιβαρύνω τη mysql του forum αλλά απλώς να προσθέσω στο ήδη
υπάρχον - μιας και άνοιξε ήδη οπότε κάτι λιγότερο θα επιβάρυνε. 
Είχα λοιπόν την τεχνική ευαισθησία που επισήμανες.

Γιατί τώρα; Δικαιολογίες μπορούν να βρεθούν πολλές (πχ. Είχα ξεχάσει 
την βρύση ανοιχτή) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω χάσει σε πολύ μεγάλο
βαθμό την όρεξη μου. ( Αντιγραφή απο το http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=164870#164870 ) 
Αν και αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα, με δικά μου λόγια το είχα πει αλλιώς..



> στου κουνγκ-φου την πόρτα


( http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160869#160869 )

Κι εδώ κολλάει το παρακάτω με την ευαισθητοποίηση.. λίγο υπομονή ακόμα




> Έχεις λόγους να διαδίδεις φήμες που δεν ισχύουν;
> Έχεις λόγους να διαδίδεις φήμες που ξέρεις ότι ισχύουν αλλά δεν μπορείς να τις αποδείξεις και προσπαθείς να μας ευαισθητοποιήσεις;


Όπως είδες και παραπάνω, το συγκεκριμμένο ισχύει, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα
φήμολογίας). Ας το δούμε λίγο γενικότερα όμως:

Με ρωτάς (γενικά ::  αν έχω λόγους να διαδίδω φήμες που δεν ισχύουν. 
Εδώ έφαγα κράξιμο ότι κάνω πολλά quotes (άρα αναφέρομαι σε ήδη 
ειπωμένα από άλλους ως επί το πλείστο), και πρακτικά να το δεις, δεν
έχω λόγους να το κάνω (άσε το ιδεολογικό κομμάτι - να προκαλείς δηλαδή
πανικό λέγοντας πχ. το τάδε είναι παρόνομο ενώ στη ουσία απλώς δεν το
γουστάρεις - αυτό δε θα το έκανα ποτέ σε αντίθεση με άλλους).

Πάμε σε κάτι ετοιμολογικό: Φήμη που ισχύει δεν είναι φήμη, είναι γεγονός άσχετα αν αποδείξεις δεν μπορείς να έχεις για τα πάντα (γενικά μιλώντας).
Μπορείς ίσως να έχεις ενδείξεις - με τις οποίες δε μπορείς να στείλεις
κάποιον φυλακή, αλλά σίγουρα μπορείς να σχηματίσεις ιδία άποψη.




> Τι από τα παραπάνω ισχύουν, με έχεις μπερδέψει.
> Αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να βάλω μια τάξη στις παραπάνω σκέψεις, ειλικρινά θα με βοηθούσες να καταλάβω πολλά.


Πιστεύω πως τώρα ξεμπερδεύτηκες λίγο. 

Αφού αρχίσαμε όμως τις σώψυχες αποκαλύψεις, πες μου κι εσύ 1-2 
πραγματάκια (αν προφανώς έχεις διάθεση).

Στις 4 Φεβρουαρίου μας χαιρέτησες όλους γράφοντας μάλιστα και το 
τελευταίο μήνυμά σου στο forum, ζήτησες συγγνώμη που σπατάλησες το
χρόνο μας, αποφάσισες να μας αφήσεις όλους στην ησυχία μας, θα 
κρατούσες επαφή μόνο με την "κλίκα" που είχες κάνει και, τελοσπάντων,
μας ευχαρίστησες για διάφορα.
(Μάλλον τα μετέφερα σωστά από το:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=136624#136624 )

Μετά από από 3 περίπου μήνες (7 Μαϊου), ξαναεμφανίστηκες κάνοντας
ένα προσωρινό διάλειμα από τη δουλειά
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=158905#158905
αλλά σωστά λένε πως δεν υπάρχει μονιμότερο του προσωρινού!

Ε, εκεί ήταν που μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ! Προφανώς και είναι δικαίωμα σου
ν' αλλάξεις γνώμη και ν' αρχίσεις να συμμετέχεις - δημοκρατία έχουμε
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160882#160882 ( εξάλλου
κι η Διαλεχτή παρατήρησε πως κι εμένα μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες μ' έπιασε 
ιδεολογικός οίστρος 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160876#160876 )
αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν μπερδεύτηκα. 

Μπορώ ν' αρχίσω κι εγώ με σειρά μου υποθέσεις για το τι ειδικό έχει αυτή
η χρονική στιγμή, αν συνδέεται η επανεμφάνισή σου με χρονικά κοντινά 
συμβάντα αλλά μου φαίνεται πιο κομψό να σε αφήσω να σχολιάσεις όπως 
νομίζεις - αν και έχω δηλώσει πως προτιμώ να είμαι κυνικός
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=162159#162159 - 
χώρια που θα κατηγορηθώ πως προσπαθώ να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις
( http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160842#160842 ) - αυτή 
τη φορά όμως δίκαια.

----------


## paravoid

Ομολογώ. Είμαστε πολύ αυθαίρετοι γιατί για να δούμε ότι ο vardas έβαλε traffic limit βάλαμε ένα μη αποδοθέν C-Class και δεν βάλαμε ένα στην τύχη (π.χ. το δικό σου).
Η αντικειμενικότητα σου είναι φοβερή τελευταία (όχι πως σε ήξερα και παλιότερα δηλαδή, για trolling εμφανίστηκες μόνο...).

Μπορείτε τώρα όλα τα trolls να αφήσετε το flame εκτός της τεχνικής ενότητας; Ο Δαμιανός έθεσε το θέμα στη Γ.Σ., το συζητάμε εκεί.
Νομίζω πως και τα trolls είναι ευπρόσδεκτα.

----------


## Achille

Μέχρι τη γενική συνέλευση του συλλόγου, ο hostmaster απαντά για αποδόσεις διευθύνσεων στη διεύθυνση hostmaster <at> awmn.gr

Για απόδοση DNS, απαντά (?) στη διεύθυνση admin <at> awmn.net

Αν θέλετε να μην πάρετε ποτέ Class-C, στείλτε mail και στη γιαγιαμου.org, παππού.net κλπ (από 4 Ιουλίου και μετά όμως, γιατί μέχρι τότε δεν δουλεύουν τα Ελληνικά ονόματα...).

Η Γ.Σ. θα αποφασίσει φαντάζομαι οριστικά για το θέμα.

----------


## nvak

> Γιατί τώρα; Δικαιολογίες μπορούν να βρεθούν πολλές (πχ. Είχα ξεχάσει την βρύση ανοιχτή) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω χάσει σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό την όρεξη μου.


Φανταστείτε τι θα έγραφε ακόμα αν δεν την είχε χάσει  ::

----------


## mindfox

> ...


Κατ' αρχήν δεν βάζω όλο το μήνυμά σου, διότι μαζί με το δικό μου θα φτιάξουμε νέα Πάπυρους Λαρούς (και θα φάμε και τους πόρους του forum, είπαμε να είμαστε οικολογικοί  ::  )

Σπύρο, θα απαντήσω επί του θέματος, αφού πρώτα ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι:

Η βοήθεια που μου προσφέρεις να καταλάβω, καλοδεχούμενη, απλώς πρέπει να μάθεις να το κάνεις με λίγο περισσότερο "τακτ", αλλιώς κινδυνεύεις να κατηγορηθείς για "ειρωνία", δε συμφωνείς;

Η επιστροφή μου στο forum βλέπω ότι είναι θέμα που προτίμησες να καυτηριάσεις. Μήπως ενόχλησε;
Μήπως η δήλωση αποχώρησής μου τότε ήταν κάτι που το περίμενες πως και πως; Δε μου είχες δείξει τέτοια σημάδια μέχρι τώρα.
Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείς "άκομψα" την επιστροφή μου στο forum. Και όχι προς εμένα, εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τέτοια θέματα. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, αν τελικά θέλουμε να φεύγει ο κόσμος από το forum/δίκτυο (πες με όπως θέλεις) και να μη ξαναγυρίσει ποτέ;

Ή μήπως το παραπάνω θα έπρεπε να ισχύει μόνο για μένα;
Αν ναι, θέλεις να μου πεις ποια ακριβώς τα εγκλήματά μου κατά του δικτύου που να δικαιολογούν την στάση σου;
Εκτός αν είναι οπλάκια για τη μάχη των εντυπώσεων που έχεις ξεκινήσει εδώ και λίγο καιρό.

Βλέπεις ότι ξεκίνησα ευγενικά, προσπάθησα να σε προσεγγίσω, εσύ όμως δεν σταματάς πουθενά. Διακρίνω μια τάση "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα" στις κινήσεις σου.

Και για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε, επειδή την λες σε όλους για φερεγγυότητα, απάντησε πρώτα στην περί "γης και ύδατος" ερώτηση που σου έχω κάνει σε άλλη ενότητα. Και αυτό όχι για τίποτα άλλο, αλλά αν γνωρίζεις το:
"ο πρώτος αναμάρτητος..." τότε καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά τι εννοώ.


Όσο για την C-class διεύθυνση που λες, δεν έγινε αυθέραιτη απόδοση. Αυτό θα γινόταν αν έκαναν "register" το c-class αυτό, πράγμα που δεν έγινε.
Απλώς έβαλαν c-class που δεν υπήρχε σε κανέναν στο router τους/του.
Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι hostmaster για να το κάνεις αυτό Σπύρο.
Μπορείς κι εσύ να το κάνεις, κι εγώ να το κάνω, και όλοι να το κάνουν.
Απλά δεν θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει resolve σε κάποιο domain, αφού όντως δεν θα είναι registered στην hostmaster database. Απλό;

----------


## papashark

Kαι ακόμα οι Μοderators δεν ήρθαν....

Βλέπεις δεν χρειάζετε να προστατεύσουν τους δικούς τους, τώρα την επίθεση την δέχονται οι άλλοι.....

----------


## koki

> Μέχρι τη γενική συνέλευση του συλλόγου, ο hostmaster απαντά για αποδόσεις διευθύνσεων στη διεύθυνση hostmaster <at> awmn.gr
> 
> Για απόδοση DNS, απαντά (?) στη διεύθυνση admin <at> awmn.net
> 
> Αν θέλετε να μην πάρετε ποτέ Class-C, στείλτε mail και στη γιαγιαμου.org, παππού.net κλπ (από 4 Ιουλίου και μετά όμως, γιατί μέχρι τότε δεν δουλεύουν τα Ελληνικά ονόματα...).
> 
> Η Γ.Σ. θα αποφασίσει φαντάζομαι οριστικά για το θέμα.


just dont shoot the messenger (messenger, technician, admin, etc)  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Kαι ακόμα οι Μοderators δεν ήρθαν....
> 
> Βλέπεις δεν χρειάζετε να προστατεύσουν τους δικούς τους, τώρα την επίθεση την δέχονται οι άλλοι.....


Πάνο είμασταν σε meeting  ::  Μη μας βαράς.  ::  
Καλό είναι να μην προκαλούμε. Ότι κάνουμε γίνεται στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας και από χόμπυ. Μία καθυστέρηση είναι αποδεχτή πιστεύω.

Υ.Γ Η παρατήρησ'η σου είναι σωστή, αλλά κρίμα που δεν έγινε νωρίτερα και από άλλον. Αυτό θα σήμαινε πραγματική ευαισθησία για το forum και πραγματική συμετοχή.
Τα παραπάνω αφορούν προσωπικές σκέψεις.

----------


## dti

Ας το ξαναφέρουμε λοιπόν στην επιφάνεια, αφού οι mods δεν φρόντισαν να μας ενημερώσουν για το split από το http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=971

----------


## spirosco

Δαμιανε αν λες γι'αυτο : http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=165943#165943
εχει γινει ηδη ανακοινωση.

----------


## dti

Όχι λέω για όλα τα παραπάνω. Εσύ πολύ καλά έκανες την ανακοίνωση.  ::

----------

